# Бутик Интеллектуальной Собственности  БИС IN-KU > Сценарии, блоки для любого праздника от креативных  авторов -ведущих  форума IN-KU > От дуэта LIGA >  Караоке на выпускной от дуэта LIGA

## Ганина Галина

Выпускной без песни?  :Meeting:  
Как можно обойтись без дружного хора бывших учеников?  :Meeting:  
А вдруг захочется петь родителям выпускников?  :Meeting:  
А если такое желание появится у классного руководителя?  :Meeting: 
Мы им поможем!!!  :Ok: 
Выпускной без песни пресен! 
С песней будет интересней! 

Наш дуэт сегодня представляет вашему вниманию новые ролики для ярких незабываемых моментов на выпускном одиннадцатиклассников! Это караоке для выпускников и их родителей! 
На создание этих произведений нас вдохновила "коллективная просьба ведущих" от *Дом Савиньон* и замечательный ролик, который Игорь разместит позднее!
*А теперь главное! Ролики - караоке идут с уже готовым видеорядом. Цена готового ролика 800 рублей. Но, если у вас есть возможность поменять видеоряд на свои фотографии или видеоролики, то стоимость ролика будет 1000 рублей, т.е. 200 р. - за замену видеоряда. 
Заказ через личку!
*

----------


## LINSLI

А вот так выглядит караоке ролик для выпускников и для родителей.
[IMG]http://*********net/5601740.jpg[/IMG]

----------

Варшава (04.06.2018)

----------


## Дом Савиньон

Супер! Ребята, молодцы, я первая в очереди!!! Вот только уточните этот момент



> Но, если у вас есть возможность поменять видеоряд на свои фотографии или видеоролики, то стоимость ролика будет 1000 рублей, т.е. 200 р. - за замену видеоряда.


Приобретя универсальный ролик за 800 р, и , захотев его использовать на тот или иной выпускной, я доплачиваю каждый раз за замену фото 200 р. Правильно?

----------


## Ганина Галина

> Приобретя универсальный ролик за 800 р, и , захотев его использовать на тот или иной выпускной, я доплачиваю каждый раз за замену фото 200 р. Правильно?


Всё правильно, Лена! Видеоряд в ролике за 800р. стандартный, можно оставить его и использовать на всех выпускных, но, если хочется для каждого класса сделать индивидуальный ролик, то за замену фото надо заплатить 200р.

----------


## Дом Савиньон

Блин, ребята!!!Это просто БОМБА!!! Я навсегда прописалась в числе поклонников вашего дуэта!!! Само по себе это караоке уникально-представляю что будет-когда все увидят там свои фотографии!!! Супер, я прямо в предвкушении выпускного только из-за этого момента! Спасибо, дорогие, что оправдали и превзошли мои ожидания!!!

----------


## Оксана Радуга

Кто нибудь хочет? )   Я ХОЧУ!!!! 
Только один раз я делала покупку, за всю свою практику. ) Но здесь прям соблазн велик! 
Участвую! Галя, условия в личном сообщении напишите плиз.

----------


## Ганина Галина

> представляю что будет-когда все увидят там свои фотографии!!! Супер, я прямо в предвкушении выпускного только из-за этого момента!


А я жалею, что у меня выпускных в этом году нет! И мои дети маловаты, для такого сюрприза! Эти клипы украсят и сам выпускной вечер, и торжественную часть!



> Спасибо, дорогие, что оправдали и превзошли мои ожидания!!!


*Елена!* А Вам спасибо за идею! У нас был вариант караоке для выпускников, но вот как-то "не пошёл" он! Текст сложился, а сам клип у Игоря не получался! А после Вашей подсказки всё, как по маслу потекло! Два дня и готово!



> условия в личном сообщении напишите плиз.


Оксана нашла у меня в рекламе кое-какие непонятности! 
* Клипов два! Один специально для поздравления родителей, а другой для самих выпускников! Соответственно, стоимость каждого клипа 800 р.*
*Но! Если на экране будет идти трансляция этого ролика, то, я думаю, подпевать выпускникам или их родителям с удовольствием будут все! А индивидуальный видеоряд - это уже память на всю жизнь! И такой клип, переписанный на диск, можно будет вручить в качестве подарка для каждого выпускника.*

----------


## LINSLI

Такой ролик мы сделали для классного руководителя физикоматематической школы

----------

Ritulya993 (02.03.2017)

----------


## Ганина Галина

В честь открытия нового сезона подготовки к выпускным, мы приготовили новинку - *Караоке на выпускной в 9-ом классе!* 
Условия пока остаются прежними - стоимость ролика с готовым видеорядом *800 р.* и *200 р.* за замену видеоряда.

----------


## LINSLI

> Караоке на выпускной в 9-ом классе!

----------


## любаша 76

> Караоке на выпускной в 9-ом классе!


Здорово!!!! У меня в этот раз 9 -ый класс, буду предлагать!!!! Спасибо, ребята!!!

----------


## ***Маруся***

Ребята, вчера я проводила выпускной в 9 классе и прибежала сейчас осыпать вас благодарностями!!! СПА-СИ-БИ-ЩЕ!!!!!!!!! Это был настоящий фурор!!!! Ребята визжали от восторга и удивления, что в клипе ИХ фото!!! Классный руководитель после песни обнимала, целовала меня и постоянно говорила спасибо! Их эмоции были такими искренними, яркими и это так здорово!!! Но все эти эмоции и благодарности принадлежат вам!!!
Галя, Игорь, вы такие молодцы! Успехов вам в творчестве и новых шедевров!!! Я не перестаю восхищаться вами, друзья мои дорогие)))))))))))

----------


## Ганина Галина

> Ребята визжали от восторга и удивления, что в клипе ИХ фото!!! Классный руководитель после песни обнимала, целовала меня и постоянно говорила спасибо! Их эмоции были такими искренними, яркими и это так здорово!!!


Классно! Спасибо тебе за отчет, Маруся! А я во вторник буду делать дебют на выпускном у сына с песней для 9-го класса! Потом тоже отчитаюсь!

----------


## Ганина Галина

Началась подготовка к сезону выпускных, и мы спешим с радостной новостью! Теперь у караоке на выпускной можно заказать с озвучкой!  Дело в том, что не все ведущие у нас поющие, а петь караоке с незнакомыми словами без соло не очень удобно! 
Песни спели наши мастера Герман и Светлана Бочкарёвы. 
Пример озвучки Герман разместит чуть позже, а я сообщаю* ПРАЙС НА РОЛИКИ-КАРАОКЕ НА ВЫПУСКНОЙ:*
Стоимость роликов без озвучки остаётся прежней - *800 р.* за один ролик со стандартным видеорядом и *200 р.* доплаты, если Вам нужно заменить видеоряд. 
Стоимость ролика-караоке с озвучкой и стандартным видеорядом - *1300 р.* Те, кто уже приобрёл у нас ролик без озвучки, но желает поменять его на озвученный ролик, можете сделать это, доплатив* 500 р.* Пишите мне в личку

----------


## Maslinka

Галина! Стоимость ролика с озвучкой и новым видеорядом 1800 руб. Правильно? И сколько нужно фоток для ролика?

----------


## Ганина Галина

> Галина! Стоимость ролика с озвучкой и новым видеорядом 1800 руб. Правильно? И сколько нужно фоток для ролика?


Стоимость ролика с озвучкой и вашим видеорядом* 1500 р.* (*1300 р.* за стандартый ролик с озвучкой + *200 р.* за переделку видеоряда)
Для ролика нужны 20-23 фотографии и, если есть, небольшой видеосюжет (Если нет видео, то не надо!)

----------

astashkina (13.04.2016)

----------


## LINSLI



----------

astashkina (21.06.2017), Barguzenok (21.06.2017), Ганина Галина (21.06.2017), Герман Бочкарёв (21.06.2017), ксюшкин (21.06.2017), лорик19 (26.10.2017), Львовна (21.06.2017), Мурчик (22.06.2017), Татьянка (21.06.2017)

----------


## Ганина Галина

Наш новый ролик к выпускному по заказу Усть-Илимского лицея. Дети сами выбрали современную песню группы "Градусы" - "Градус 100". Это вариант от имени выпускников. Есть такой же клип от имени родителей. Если появилось желание сделать такой ролик с Вашим видеорядом, пишите мне в личку! 
Так же можете приобрести озвучку этого клипа, чтобы включить на выпускном во время дискотеки.

----------

Герман Бочкарёв (21.06.2017)

----------


## astashkina

Дорогие мои, Лиговцы! Жду не дождусь, когда этот шедевр увидят ребята и преподаватели! Спасибо и от меня лично!!!!! Обожаю вас!

----------

LINSLI (21.06.2017), Ганина Галина (21.06.2017), Герман Бочкарёв (21.06.2017)

----------


## Ганина Галина

> Обожаю вас!


Bзаимно, Ира!!! Ждём твоих новых креативных заказов!!!

----------


## LINSLI



----------

Ганина Галина (04.01.2018)

----------


## LINSLI



----------


## LINSLI

Выпускной в стиле Ретро №1. 33 фотографии 900 р.




Выпускной в стиле Ретро №2. 41 фотографии 900 р.

----------

